# 15 years and one kidney



## JasonKrowl

Hello there. My name is Jason and I am 15. I have one kidney. I have never do any fighting sport before. I am training in the gym just cardio and my muscles. Can I fight mma professionally? 

PS: Sorry for my bad english.


----------



## Spite

It's my understanding that you live a perfectly normal life with one kidney.

I've never heard of a fighter losing his/her kidney due to combat before, but then again I don't know who the body will react if it only has one kidney and it gets bruised or damaged.

Probably best to ask your doctor.


----------



## Liddellianenko

What Spite said, best to get professional advice. In my unprofessional opinion it might lead to higher risks if you take body shots, or may affect your cardio, but other than that I don't know how it would affect you. 

Either way, it shouldn't affect you just training on bags and pads, and being passionate about it, you don't have to go pro to have great MMA skills and fitness. But if it works for you, take it slowly and go for it. Good luck and welcome to the forum bro.


----------



## AlanS

Doesn't Houston Alexander only have one kidney?

But yeah, get professional advice first before going into something you're unsure of in terms of if it'll be detrimental to your health.


----------

